# Is MLB.TV ruining televised baseball?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's March 2nd and there is no TV schedule yet posted for my team, the Atlanta Braves. Going to the Braves website, all I see is MLB.TV and at 360kbps, who wants to watch baseball in blurry streaming video on a 17" computer screen? 

I called the Braves' front office and was told what I already know, that the TV schedule is not out yet, and when I asked when it would be released, I was 
connected to a dead line.

Today is the Braves' first ST game and I am very concerned that MLB.TV has prempted (all?) commercially televised games, replacing them with this streaming video crap. Am I misunderstanding what's happening, or is this the end of televised baseball as we have known and enjoyed for all these years?


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Leave Bud Selig alone. He's doing his best to ruin baseball as quickly as he can.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

As of March 3rd, the entire TV schedule is posted:

March 3, Braves vs. Dodgers 1:05 p.m. ESPN
March 20, vs. Cards 1:05 p.m. ESPN
March 22, vs Philies 1:05 p.m. ESPN
March 23, vs. Indians 1:05 p.m. FSS
March 24 vs. Nats 1:05 p.m. FSS
March 25 vs. Indians 1:05 P.M. FSS
March 27 vs. Yankees 7:05 p.m. FSS
March 29 vs. Mets 1:05 p.m. FSS
March 31 vs. White Sox 7:05 p.m. Turner South
April 1 vs. White Sox 1:05 p.m. Turner South
April 3 vs. Dodgers 4:05 p.m. ESPN, FSS (Regular Season)

..and all remaining games are listed. Go to: http://www.braves.mlb.com
Click on "schedule."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Pete K. said:


> Huh? What do you mean not listed? ...and all remaining games are listed.
> Go to: http://www.braves.mlb.com Click on "schedule."


Not there yesterday morning, Pete - my call was returned and my email answered, both saying they were still "working" on the tv schedule and that it would be posted "soon".

Apparently my persistence got results -- at least I will take the credit! 

:icon_band ♫ ♫ IT'S *BASEBALL SEASON* -- HAPPY DAYS ARE HERE AGAIN! ♪ ♪ ♪ :icon_da: :welcome: :dance01: :dance07: :jumpingja :engel02: :joy: !pride​


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Nick, you are right. The full schedule wasn't up until you called! I saw the Spring Training TV schedule several weeks ago. I did not realize the regular season schedule hadn't been posted.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

What do Braves fans have to complain about? Your team is on tv 162 games a season EVERY DAMN SEASON! Try being a Phillies fan!!! If I have to listen to Skip Caray slur anymore this season I am sending him a gift basket which will read "GIVE IT UP OLD MAN!"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: Gee, someone needs a hug! :icon_hug: :feelbette


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey it could be worse. You could be a New York area based baseball fan. Now BOTH the Yankees and Mets are blacked out, barring a last minute deal to pick up SNY (We KNOW that YES and E* will never come to terms if the past is any indication) .

MSG and Fox Sports New York have just become officially USELESS to me as neither hockey or basketball appeal to me.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm with ehren. Every Braves' game is on TBS or Turner South during the week, then when Fox has their Saturday game who do we get in Tennessee? The BRAVES of course. (Well, either Braves or Yankees.) The Braves are everywhere!! AAAHHHHHH!!!!!

(I'm feeling better now, thanks.)


----------



## BGummy (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, it is ruining televised basseball games. For those of us with dial-up (still), it would be impossible to watch games on-line. Which is why I have the MLB Extra Innings Package thru DirecTV. I dumped Dish Network because (five years ago), they refused to carry the YES Network or the MLB Package (now the carry the MLB Package, but not YES). So, I went to DirecTV. I will never have cable again because Time Warner's signal is poor at best in this area and is always a snowy picture. We don't have any other choice in my area. It's either Time Warner or Satellite TV.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If I were to lose (not loose) the Braves on commercial tv, I would return to Dish just for the MLB pkg. Otherwise, I'm very satisfied with my local Adelphia cable - PQ, programming and service, not to mention the _fastest_ Internet connection I have ever seen.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

what is ruining televised baseball are blackouts when fans are paying for subscriptions to the MLB Extra Innings packages. If MLB would eliminate very stupid blackout policys it would help. Also another thing that hurts Television viewers are Fox Saturday games when there is only the 1 game you receive on your local Fox station on Saturday Afternoons. You can't view the other game if you want. You are forced to watch the game on in your local area. The MLB Extra Innings is a nice package, but It would be even better if you could receive any game and be able to choose which RSN you want to watch. All of this probably will never change but it needs to.


----------



## radio fan (Mar 10, 2006)

You never know. When I first got the MLB package, Wednesday night games were blacked out, except for the games on ESPN and your local FSN. Now, you can see all games on Wednesday nights.

But, I agree and hate that rule on Saturdays. The only good thing is they don't start the FOX games until June, so you can see several on Saturday for a little while. 

Another thing I hate is that the MLB package does not pick up the independent feeds. They do, or used to, with the hockey package. I don't have that package now. Maybe that will change too.


----------

